# Wayne got his CPAP finally today!



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2007)

He hasn't been sleeping well and was so happy he went to bed early and he is sleeping like a baby. 

His air pressure is level 16 is that high?? Mine is 12.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2007)

To you both: restful sleep and sweet dreams...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, Sandy, that's moderately high. Welcome to hosehead-land. If there's anything about it that is uncomfortable for him still after a few days, feel free to PM me. I have loads of suggestions for making things easier/better/more comfortable.

ETA: I meant 16 is moderately high. 11 is average.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes, Sandy, that's moderately high. Welcome to hosehead-land. If there's anything about it that is uncomfortable for him still after a few days, feel free to PM me. I have loads of suggestions for making things easier/better/more comfortable.
> 
> ETA: I meant 16 is moderately high. 11 is average.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 14, 2007)

Wayne is going to feel so much better once he's had a chance to adjust to his CPAP machine. I remember when I first got mine, it took a little time to get used to it, but once I did, I felt like a million bucks! 

Congrats!


----------



## GenericGeek (Aug 15, 2007)

My pressure is 13.

Funny story: some years back, when my sleep doc bumped up my CPAP to that level, he *forgot * to check a small but important detail...

For two or three weeks after they upped my pressure, I thought I had suddenly developed some horrible allergy. My nose was constantly running like a faucet! It took me awhile to put two & two together, and when I finally figured it out, I called the sleep clinic.

The staffer immediately said, "Do you have a heated humidifier? At that pressure, you need one!" Once I got that little puppy, my nose calmed down, and life was again good.

So, make sure that Wayne has one, too!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 21, 2007)

GenericGeek said:


> My pressure is 13.
> 
> Funny story: some years back, when my sleep doc bumped up my CPAP to that level, he *forgot *to check a small but important detail...
> 
> ...


I do!!!

Here's the CPAP machine that our insurance company got for me and Sandie. It's a RemStar PRO Model M. It has a built-in heated humidifier that's controlled by the rotary knob on the left. The three pushbuttons on the right control how the CPAP operates. 

The center pushbutton turns the machine on and off. 

The one on the left controls its ramp feature, which starts the air pressure out low (around 4) and gradually increases it until you reach the calibrated setting.

The one on the right controls its C-FLEX feature, which turns off the air when you exhale - it makes it so you're not working against the machine.









According to the RemStar web site, these babies go for 800 bucks each. Plus the cost of the mask. Since we didn't pay a dime for either one, I'd say we've got pretty good health insurance.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 21, 2007)

Cflex doesn't turn off the air, Wayne, it just lowers the pressure a bit. You're right - that's a good machine. Solidly middle-of-the-line - I'm glad they didn't try to pawn the el cheapo model off on you.  One of the great things about the Pro as opposed to the Plus is the ability to get data from the Smartcard. If you get your own software and reader (though they're technically for doctor/lab use, you can buy them yourself online), you can get data on how you slept - how many apnea episodes you had, your leak rate, that kind of thing. Most people do just fine without ever knowing all that, but it's good to know that capability's there if you start having problems. 

Oh, yes - I would suggest trying to wean yourself off the ramp feature eventually, if you can. While you're using it, your airway is not being kept open all the way. It doesn't last long (usually ramp lasts 30 minutes, but it depends on what yours is set for), but I don't like using it at all. 

Your pressure is so high, though, I can understand why you'd want to start out using it.

By the way, if you find it impossible to breathe out once ramp is over, even with Cflex on the highest setting, make sure to complain - loudly - to both your doc and the place where you got your machine. There's a good chance you could talk them into considering a BiPap, given your moderately-high pressure.

Good luck, Wayne!


----------

